# Phrag Magdalene Rose 4N



## Chuck (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a plant that came from Chuck Acker. It is (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N X Beauport 'Rose Flare' 4N). The "toothed" petals would be a problem by traditional standards, but, I like it and, in my greenhouse, I'm the boss...it stays.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 13, 2011)

I like it, yes Sir. :clap:


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2011)

like the color and the shape. 
definitly something for the wishlist


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 13, 2011)

that is very nice and dark


----------



## Hera (Feb 13, 2011)

Shaggy but if you don't want to show it, I would call it a keeper. It has a certain charm.


----------



## etex (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely bloom-great color!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 13, 2011)

The color is enough to justify keeping it! Great!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 13, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2011)

What a great red!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it's toothsome! 

Seriously, what a great red. :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

Definitely a different red! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Bolero (Feb 14, 2011)

That is a phenomenal flowering, if you could just remove the teeth from the edge of the petals it would be perfect. This is a new hybrid to me, I am going to add it to my wish list.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 14, 2011)

A very cool thorny bloom!!! Jean


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 14, 2011)

Chuck,

I grew a flask of this cross (also from Acker) and found it quite a vigorous and nice hybrid with the prominent teeth being the problem. Some clones are quite dentate on the margins and others are more moderate. Obviously this is a ploidy issue from the Eric Young parent. It also seems to show up in the progeny of Magdalene Rose. If you can find a keeper without this issue, it is a marvelous plant and flower.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 14, 2011)

Go around the petals with a pair of sterilized pruning shears 

e-spice


----------



## Mathias (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, what a fantastic red color! Lovely! :clap:


----------

